# Trouble in the tank...Help please



## Hack022 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 3 yellow labs in my tank and today I notice one hanging out under the filter. Whenever he left that spot another one would chase him around until he went back. The 3rd hides in a corner but is not chased by the dominant one (the dominant one has been seen doing the shakes near the one in the corner). I'm assume what I have here are 2 males and one female.

So is the proper course of action to take the non-dominant male back and get another female.

Timing is critical as I'm about to leave for vacation for a couple of day and fear when I get back I'll be left with only one lab.

Thanks


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

What size tank? Are there enough hidind places? Usually when my Labs go to the top or bottom corners there is no other place to hide.

Are they the only cichlids in the tank? Other non-cichlid tankmates?

You may have a male and 2 females, or 3 males. The shaking is definitely a "courting" ritual but can sometimes be a simple display of aggression toward other males.

Depending on the size of your tank you may be able to add more Mbunas, especially more Labs. Of course, if you have at least a breeding pair and plenty of hiding spots you will have plenty the natural way, soon. :lol:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank is this? If it's too small, there may not be anything you can do to change the way things are.

Yellow labs tend to fare much better in larger groups than 3, so this could be an issue. In a good sized tank, having two males to one female wouldn't matter much with this species, but if you're trying to keep them in too small of an area, it won't work. Adding more may be the answer, but let's find out what size tank this is, and what the other tank inhabitants are, as well.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I had 3 yellow labs in a 55g. and had to remove one that was getting picked on by another one so bad that it would have killed it. I think all 3 of mine were male. I'd for sure do something before leaving town. Either remove the one getting picked on or add a few more.

Once Kim finds out what size tank it is and what other fish are in it, she'll be better able to help you decide which is best to do. :thumb: Have a safe but fun vacation.


----------



## Hack022 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a 35g tank. it has 3 yellow labs, 3 Acei, 4 white zebras. All are between 1 1/2 inches to 2 inches.

There are lots of hiding spots in the tank


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah those fish are still small, I notice you have a penguin filter too. Looks like one anyway.

You do have plenty of hiding spots but not much footprint area. With cichlids the more floor space the better because they hide out more toward the bottom of the tank

If you dont have a spare tank running your best bet is to invest in a basic hang on the tank breeders net for the fish being picked on or the dominant lab. This should keep all the inhabitants happy for the time your gone


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, it's your tank size and the species you are trying to keep. You really don't have space for more than the Yellow labs. Acei get very large and really enjoy schooling and swimming the length of the tank, but this tank is too small for them. I wouldn't recommend any less than a 4 foot tank, preferably more. The zebra variants will just be far too aggressive for this tank size once they mature.

If you really want more than one species, I'd add a couple more Yellow labs and get rid of the acei and zebras, then pick up a group of 10-12 demasoni. They are dwarf, and do well in large groups.


----------

